# The Devil's Crown Boonie Hat



## lrs143 (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's our prototype Devils Crown Boonie. 4 yds of removable reusable paracord around the outside of the boonie + 46" on the chin strap. Optional reflective insert to help warm your skull when it's cold out also reflects heat from the sun when the foil side is up. If you look closely at the binding around the brim right at the bottom, you can see the brass end of a 10 guage piano wire that is 45" long and can be pulled out of the brim in the case that you find yourself needing a bit  of piano wire. Top can be opened for venting or if you can actually catch some z's you can protect your face from misquito's while still being able to see. This one in the pic actually has an LED light under the brim near the forehead, but I think anyone that might be in a tactical situation would not want this. I know I wouldn't. Even with the switch protected I wouldn't want an accidental discharge of light. I think the skull is a nice addition too.


----------

